# Stihl 025 opinions, did i get a good deal?



## mattmc2003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all. Just bought an 025 this evening from a friend. super nice shape. Literally not hardly a scratch on it, if so its on the bottom. Decent bar, wore out chain. Needs a little tuning. I set both screws to 1 turn out, they were 3/4 and 1 1/2 out when i got it, and it hesitated a good bit. But now its too late to try it out. I was bored and curious, so I cleaned the air filter, but it didn't really need it. I pulled the carb and it was spotless inside and out. Pulled the muffler too. The piston looks new on intake and exhaust sides. So overall, what would you say it would be worth? I'll post what i paid in a bit. I just wanna hear opinions of what one would expect to pay before i say. Im pretty sure i got a good deal.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Also, i'd like to change it over to 16" 3/8 chain .050..... can i do this pretty easy? Everything i fond for it is .325 .063 stuff. I just figured it would be simpler. Thanks


----------



## iCreek (Dec 28, 2008)

mattmc2003 said:


> Hi all. Just bought an 025 this evening ...... So overall, what would you say it would be worth? I'll post what i paid in a bit. I just wanna hear opinions of what one would expect to pay before i say. Im pretty sure i got a good deal.



I just saw one sell for $200 cash the other day, it was in good shape, yours might be better shape though.....


----------



## mattmc2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

I gave 100... i feel ok about it now. I know its not a pro saw, but it should be fine for trimming and lite firewood use for limbing and such. Its just so nice and lite. And it seems fairly simple to work on too.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 28, 2008)

if it is in as good of shape as you say, you did very well. my brother has one that has had the dog squeezin's run out of it and the only thing that has ever been done is a carb rebuild last summer.
for $100, you will love that saw.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Dec 28, 2008)

You'll get mixed reviews here, because many of the folks here use saws professionally. I have been very happy with mine as a light firewood saw. If it has a fully adjustable carb (two mixture screws and an idle adjustment screw as opposed to a single adjustment screws and an idle adjustment screw) you should do a muffler mod on it and richen the carb a touch. There are lots of threads on here about muffler mods. The saw wakes up pretty nicely. 

I have found them to be hard to start if the idle mixture is not set just right, but once you get it right, they are reliable starters. $100 is a good price.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

How exactly did you mod your muffler? I looked inside this one. I am just curious how you did the outlet hole and deflector. I assume you cut out the baffle.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

mattmc2003 said:


> Also, i'd like to change it over to 16" 3/8 chain .050..... can i do this pretty easy? Everything i fond for it is .325 .063 stuff. I just figured it would be simpler. Thanks



Couple of things. One is that a 250 will not run 3/8 standard bars and chain. Sorry. SOL. Also note that the .325 on those saws is a different size chain and bar (and sprocket rims) than the .325 bars and chains on the larger 260/290 size Stihl saws. Same chain, fewer links, and shorter bars. 

The 3/8 size B&C on the 250 (and earlier model 025, which is the same saw, I have one of each) is Picco, or low profile (LP). Way different than 3/8" standard chain. You also need a different sprocket for that. I use the picco B&C on that size saw myself, as it has a narrower kerf than .325. I have had a hard time getting 3/8 picco rim sprockets for them around here though. Bailey's has them (supposedly). The sprocket rims on these have a smaller inner diameter than the larger saws do.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

mattmc2003 said:


> How exactly did you mod your muffler? I looked inside this one. I am just curious how you did the outlet hole and deflector. I assume you cut out the baffle.



All I did was use a large slot screwdriver and levered open the shark gill exhaust slits. That was all it took. Then I turned the H screw to richen it up a bit.


----------



## gekko (Dec 28, 2008)

for 100$ you got a great deal..
my 025 was bought new in 1992 and haven't seen any repairs in its life..
and it start pretty easy too
i use regular .325 .63 on a 14" bar,


----------



## mattmc2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I ordered an arbormax 16" bar and chain and an extra loop for it. I just went ahead with the size i already had to simplify things. So, i have another question, how will this saw compare to my 345 husky? I know it feels much lighter, but how will the power comparison be? Thanks.


----------



## Banshee (Dec 28, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal. Congrats.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Couple of things. One is that a 250 will not run 3/8 standard bars and chain. Sorry. SOL. Also note that the .325 on those saws is a different size chain and bar (and sprocket rims) than the .325 bars and chains on the larger 260/290 size Stihl saws. Same chain, fewer links, and shorter bars.
> 
> The 3/8 size B&C on the 250 (and earlier model 025, which is the same saw, I have one of each) is Picco, or low profile (LP). Way different than 3/8" standard chain. You also need a different sprocket for that. I use the picco B&C on that size saw myself, as it has a narrower kerf than .325. I have had a hard time getting 3/8 picco rim sprockets for them around here though. Bailey's has them (supposedly). The sprocket rims on these have a smaller inner diameter than the larger saws do.



The man speaketh the truth, don't do standard 3/8. .325 works just fine on this saw, I'd leave it. Haven't tried the Picco, so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I run 3/8 picco on my 021,which is same saw with smaller engine,and like it. I started using it on my 011. I think its a good size chain for these smaller saws. I think the 325 is ok I run it on my 034 but I would rather run 3/8 picco on the 021/023/025.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 21, 2018)

I changed my 250 from a .325 to a 3/8LP and I can say without doubt you would love it!


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 22, 2018)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I changed my 250 from a .325 to a 3/8LP and I can say without doubt you would love it! View attachment 627173


How does that brand bar and chain hold up?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 22, 2018)

It's a Stens bar, but the chain I made from a roll. If I remember right it is Oregon chain. I haven't used the saw much on stuff bigger than a foot diameter but so far so good..It helps to have new chain..


----------



## JonCraig (Jan 22, 2018)

Lol 9yr old thread.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 22, 2018)

JonCraig said:


> Lol 9yr old thread.



Looks like the regulars are bored...LOL


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 22, 2018)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the regulars are bored...LOL


Pretty much...


----------



## gggGary (Sep 3, 2019)

CList; Stihl 025 $40! Was the first to reply. Said he used it ONCE since a $200 dealer; carb rebuild and new clutch 6 years ago. He was too old to pull start, went electric. Saw was in very nice shape not all beat up, cleaned it, dumped gas, put in fresh, sharpened the VERY dull chain. Fired it up, got part way through a 12" log before the neighbor came over. Sold it to him for $100 cuz I like him and was tired of hearing him complain about his cheap off brand saws. LOL


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 3, 2019)

I still have my 025 but if I needed another one I'd just go to my spare parts and see if I had enough stuff to slap another one together..


----------

